# used/plans 3-d wood duplicator



## noproblem47 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm looking for a good used 3-d wood duplicator with a reasonable price, or even plans to put one together. I'd like to replecate pistol grip to fit ME,and possibly some fishinging lures of my design.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

noproblem47 said:


> I'm looking for a good used 3-d wood duplicator with a reasonable price, or even plans to put one together. I'd like to replecate pistol grip to fit ME,and possibly some fishinging lures of my design.


Aha! Now I know that you are looking for one

Try here Copy Carver the woodcarvers copy machine


----------

